# Lomotil versus Immodium? (and holidays)



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

I am going on holiday this Friday (airports, aeroplanes, ferries, strange and possibly unavailable Greek toilets) and needless to say, my IBS-D which has been behaving itself pretty nicely for the past couple of months (thanks to Calcium) has returned with avengence.I went and got Lomotil from my GP last week as although Immodium does work for me, it also gives me quite severe side-effects, the worse being very high up stomach pain the day after taking it which can wipe out a day - not much fun when you're only on holiday for 6 days.I only need to take 2 or 3 immodium to have an effect and more importantly to "feel" safe so I don't go into a panic. Lomotil doesn't appear to work in the same way? I understand it's effects are not so longlasting so is it a waste of time to take it at bedtime? I still get D in the morning after doing that. Should I keep taking 2 at regular times during the day? Days have been OK after taking 2 in the morning, and it doesn't give me any side-effects but I'm not sure I trust it enough for travelling, so may have to resort back to immodium and put up with the side-effects for the sake of feeling safe?Sorry to waffle on, but I am getting in abit of a state about this trip - I felt so confident when I booked it, as Calcium seemed to be working so nicely, but obviously can't cope with this amount of stress.Any advice would be much appreciate,Love GoLightly


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I use Lomotil with very good results. On most days I can get by with just one. I just returned from a holiday, and with the increased stress I took 2 in the morning then one around midday and one in the evening. I would recommend plenty of time for it to work in the morning. At least an hour maybe more. The anxiety of trying to find a bathroom was still there, but luckily I had no episodes. Have fun.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

GoLightly, Sounds like you have things figured out pretty good and from there you should be able to put together a good travelling formula for yourself. I've had much better luck with Lomotil than with Immodium. Before travelling, I take 2-3 Lomotil for a couple of days and then continue during travel, along with my usual dose of Questran. The Lomotil just quiets any spasms that might kick up over the anxiety of travel. And, on Lomotil I can still have a normal BM in the morning. On Immodium I am plugged solid until an explosion from shear volume finally occurs, not a good med for me. Happy trails


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks guys for your replies, they are very reassuring, which is what I needed I guess. I have decided to persevere with the Lomotil (and things were better this morning) and only take Immodium if I have a major panic on the day we travel.Thanks again, it's always so helpful and reassuring to know you're not the only one going through all this







Love G xx


----------



## karengail (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi GolightlyBoy, can I relate to what you are going through. I am leaving in 10 days for a 30 day safari in S. Africa, with long bush drives, etc, and the thought of this has kept me in the loo days before even traveling. Greek toilets can be pretty bad, but getting trampled by elephants while pooping in the bush, (if there is a bush???) can be nerve racking. I too am taking Imodium, a friend from UK said there is a new one just out, called Imodium Instant, I am taking Depends, and lavendar oil which has a calming effect. Wishing you and me a good trip...(I am sooooo scared).


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi KarengailWow, you are so brave to be going on that trip! I would love to do a family adventure holiday in Peru and the Inca Trail, but the thought of having to travel everyday in a bus with other people is just way too scarey for me, but maybe one day







It is amazing isn't it, that just the thought of the trip can be enough to send us running to the loo! However, fortunately, I always find the anticipation is often worse than the event itself, particularly if you have gone prepared, so I know we will be fine







(that's what I keep telling myself anyway!)I have been taking Lomotil regularly for the last few days and all is well at the moment,the very early morning start tomorrow will be the real test! I have the new Immodium instants too - they just dissolve on your tongue so there's no need for a glass of water.Have a brilliant holiday, watch out for those elephants!!Love G xx


----------



## karengail (Mar 25, 2003)

Dear Go-Lightly;Thanks for your response...I am sending good vibes, calm moments, and please lets check back with each other after our trips...most likely we will have lots of laughs and a few tears to share.Don't forget to pack your sense of humor...it can take us sometimes to places even Imodium can't reach. Have a great time.Hugs Karen


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

What is Imodium Instant? I do think we have it here in the US. I want to know more about this.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Sorry I meant to say I do not think we have it here in the US, My mind is going faster than my typing!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

I think Immodium makes me sleepey, my GI from the University of Chicago said you can take up to 8 pills a day which is great for relief of the IBS but I read in a pill book that more than 4 in 24 hours can make you sleepy. I suffer from depression and already sleep a lot but I am sick of hiding in my office with my pants and belt open becuase the bloatin is so bad. I am just venting, (and it is only my first post) it has been a rough week. Thanks.


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

Lomotil has been a life saver for me, whereas Immodium never worked at all!I normally take one Lomotil in the morning, on an empty stomach...no side effects at all there. If I'm going to be in a stressful situation, I might take another midmorning, but usually don't have to. If I have a full blown attack, I've taken up to four in a day.I've also found that being on a low carbohydrate diet (Atkins) really helps a lot with gas. I can usually eat Greek food (which I love)with no ill effects, so long as I don't eat the Pita, Rice or pastries.I hope you have a wonderful trip "D" free, and clean toilets wnerever you go!Luilu


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I am the exact opposite of Luilu. Lomotil actually seemed to make my D worse, made me go to sleep and I felt very dizzy. Immodium is the only thing that works for me.Also from what I've read Lomotil is addicting, where Immodium isn't. So I feel safer with Immodium.I also got the Lomotil right before taking a trip. I'm so glad I tried it before the vacation though, I would have felt horrible after taking that on an 8 hour drive!!


----------

